# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Qué hay de Nuevo en Excel 2002/2003: Menú, menú contextual de celdas y nuevos métodos abreviados

## ExcelTip

Menú Archivo: 

*	Excel 2002: Buscar, y un Nuevo icono Buscar en la barra de herramientas Estándar.
*	Excel 2003: Buscar Archivo. El icono Buscar Archivo no aparece en la barra de herramientas Estándar, pero puede ser agregada desde el menú Herramientas > Personalizar en la pestaña Comandos.
*	Excel 2003: Permiso. Para más detalles ir a www.microsoft.com y buscar IRM  Information Rights Management.
*	Menú Ver:
*	Excel 2002: Panel de Tareas
*	Excel 2003: Panel de Tareas y el nuevo método abreviado 


*	Menú Herramientas:
	Excel 2003: Refe rencia y el nuevo método abreviado 
*	Excel 2002 & Excel 2003: Comprobación de Errores 

*	Excel 2002 & Excel 2003: Voz 
*	Excel 2002 & Excel 2003: EuroConversión 
*	Menú Datos:
*	Excel 2003: Lista y el Nuevo método abreviado 
*	Excel 2003: XML .

Menú Ventana:


*	Excel 2003: Comparar en paralelo con... Esta nueva característica mejora la opción Organizar del menú. 
*	Menú Ayuda:
*	Excel 2003: Póngase en contacto con nosotros 
-	Excel 2003: Buscar actualizaciones (conecta a internet para buscar actualizaciones de Microsoft Office).

*	Menú contextual de celdas (clic derecho) 
*	Excel 2002 & 2003: Agregar Inspección 
*	Excel 2003: Crear Lista 
	Excel 2003: Buscar (ver Referencia más arriba en el menú Herramientas (¿Por qué se llaman diferente..? ¡No tengo respuesta!)

----------

